

Ask HN: Where is Google's response to Mocality's Allegations? - brudgers

Given the speed with which the story is spreading, why no response?
======
mooism2
Google HQ is in UTC-0800, right? They've probably not been aware of it for
very long, and are probably scrambling to find out Google Kenya's side of the
story.

